# Ono Island BASS



## aquabubba (Oct 1, 2007)

So my wife and I had our first child last week. I have lived on this fresh water pond for about 4 years and have fished it a little here and there. Well in the last week I have gained a new appreciation for my pond. I can't get the time to get my boat out and try for salt water fish, but I can get out at the end of the day and make a couple cast into my pond. I have been fishing top water rapalas and spinner baits. I have caught some really nice bass considering that I am on Ono.




























Oh yea and the crazy thing is look how close my pond is to the bay:










But this seems to be my best catch ever:


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey, congrats on the youngster and thosefine backyard bass. Were expecting our first in about a week ourselves. Keep us posted if you catch some more. I may have to hit some of those ponds on perdido myself. I use to fish the ones behind ruby tuesday on down to lake shelby.


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

Ernie,

Have you fished Shelby since Ivan?


----------

